# Low positive



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all,

This is my first post on this forum, I'm a very late entry. I had DEIVF with Ceram and had 2 embies put back and got a low positive beta number of 34 on Tuesday. Two days later, it had risen to 40, which doesn't look very good. I am due to have another beta blood test on Monday. Has anybody heard/or had a successful story with similar beta numbers/rises?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

maudie x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Maudie, I am really sorry to hear about your beta ....

There is a website called ivf connections which has a board dedicated to low starting initial beta's - also the two week wait thread on this board has links to beta's which you can look at.
I'm not too sure what to say, but thinking of you and sending you hugs - i know how difficult it is to wait and to be in limbo ....  I know bonnie who posts on here had a similar situation having to go for tests after tests and it is difficult.

But we are all here to support you ....

Big hugs


----------



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Safarigirl 

for that link to ivfconnections. It makes interesting reading about low numbers going on to be succesful, but I fear that with my slight rise, its not looking too hopeful. 

maudie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry maudie, i know how difficult this is for you .... 
lots of hugs to you


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Maudie, thinking of you ... i know you had some more blood tests today ....

sending you hugs


----------



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Safarigirl

It's gone down to 21, so am stopping all meds. All the symptoms I'd been feeling have gone, so wasn't too surprised.

Thanks for responding to my post

maudie


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

So sorry maudie ... take some time out, and remember we are always here to support you.  It is hard when it doesnt work and you get the news that it is a bfn, and i guess harder for you as you had an initial positive beta, but there is every chance it will work in the future.  I would suggest that you speak to ruth and ask her to talk you through your last cycle, i found this really helpful.  Dr B advised me of some extra tests i could do after my first negative cycle, and it helped me put closure to that.  

Try and formulate a plan for your next cycle eg. i tried different things (all well documented now such as kinesology; colonics etc.  You could try as you mentioned acupuncture, eat well and get your body and soul back onto even ground ...  It does take courage to keep going, and you should find ff an enormous support for this.

I know you havnt posted alot on the boards, but the general abroadies thread is a great way to get support and advice, and there are so many lovely women going through this as well -  and of course you can also IM as well

Sending you big hugs


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Maudie,
I have just read all of these posts on what has happened to you, and just wanted to say how sorry I am for you.  I hope you are able to tread easily and, as Safarigirl has said, take time out to give yourself the break you need to recover.  A loss of pregnancy, however early, is so heartbreaking, and you deserver to be looked after, and to look after yourself too !
I know we haven't 'met' before on here, but I hope you will join us on abroadies and share your journey with us.  Lots of love and big big hugs,  
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello Safarigirl and Bluebell

Thanks for your posts. I'm feeling a little better now and aim to get fit for my next cycle and get my weight town to a normal level, will take a break from all this for a while and focus on other things and come back stronger. 

maudie x


----------



## France (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

hi maudie so sorry 4 u. i have just been thru the same myself.

i have read a boit more and essentially the embie implants but then fails the thrive which could be a chromosone problem with embie or that yr bdy sees it as foreign.in other words there could be an immune issue, whjich is what i have tackled recent;ly,. i have an underactive thyroid and other monor immune quirks, which blood tests now show mean that i have a variety of anti bodies. research suggets that these can cause miscarriage and implantation failure. 

i would suggets that if u have any immune issues  at all that these are investigated by blood tests b4 u try again. there is alink to immunology invests on starting out on FF. seems that such probs can be treated by steroids just b4 tx and in 1st 3 months after tx

best wishes

ck


----------



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks France and coconutkym

I did wonder about the immune issue, I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks (nat preg.) a few years ago. I didn't realise you can have blood tests to investigate immunity. I will definitely look into that and thanks for the link, its really helpful.

maudie x


----------

